

Why I'm Leaving America - username3
http://sailboatdiaries.com/wordpress/2012/07/20/why-im-leaving-america/

======
rm999
This essay is pseudo-intellectual. I'm not here to defend the USA, my beef
with this article honestly has nothing to do with its message. I've heard
several reasons people move out of their home countries, and as the child of
immigrants (and the friend of many expats) I fully support these kinds of
decisions.

What annoys me is this article is written abstractly and is saturated with
metaphors, but actually lacks well-argued points to support its wild claims.
How can someone argue against "it’s clear your path is unsustainable. Collapse
is mathematically guaranteed"? It reads like a diatribe from someone who has
seen very little of the world.

I want my 10 minutes back.

~~~
gexla
It's a bit rambling at points. But I can't say I don't disagree with many
points.

I have been living in a third world country for close to four years and in
many ways it feels more free living here. I can't put my finger on exactly
what it is about this country that makes me feel that way though. Perhaps it
was largely just the act of moving. Perhaps it's that this country has less
resources to put people away.

I have been looking into the easiest options to get a second passport so that
I always have a plan B.

What this article (or whatever you want to call it) doesn't seem to hit on is
that the U.S. is made up of fifty different states. Perhaps the federal
government just needs to shrink and let the states do their thing.

